# Question on wood



## bonsai (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anyone used grape vine or wood to smoke with


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 24, 2013)

Have some dust from Todd and haven't used it yet.  I'm curious myself.  Cheese maybe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 24, 2013)

I have not tried Grapevines but I have seen a few cooking shows where guys added it to their pits...JJ


----------



## sacedbysapp (Mar 24, 2013)

Ive used wild grapevines on a shoulder.


----------



## seenred (Mar 24, 2013)

Haven't tried that, but I'm intrigued...


----------



## black (May 1, 2013)

-


----------



## martyleach (May 2, 2013)

Here is a pretty comprehensive pdf covering a lot of smoking woods.
[ATTACHMENT=333]Smoke Woods.pdf (50k. pdf file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## dpwct (May 10, 2013)

Any need to soak wood chunks?

Also I cannot get much smoke out of my GOSM propane.  Can the wood be too dry (5 years old)??  any suggestions.  Also having trouble keeping temp below 250


----------

